

Rusty Radio Episode 1 - hoverbear
http://rustyrad.io/podcast/1/

======
alexnewman
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9779676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9779676)

------
alexnewman
I'm one of the creators of this of pc

